# Lauderdale Humi Seasoning (Pictures)



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello All,

So I have been cruising the forum a lot lately and searching for the answers of the universe but I still have a couple questions. I truly hope this wont be redundant, but I've tried the search function and wasn't able to locate some specifics. If there are threads that cover this I apologize in advance!

SOOO....I've used the Herf N Terf thread to season all of my smaller humidors and it worked great! However, I recently purchased the Lauderdale end table humidor from cheaphumidors dot com. This is the biggest humidor I've got and I've never seasoned one this big before. With respect to the new sponges on the plate would I use more than one in the humidor? This box will have an upper drawer and a lower cabinet styled area with three shelves for boxes etc.. The shelves and upper drawer are all slotted to allow air flow but I'm curious as to whether or not I should put a sponge on a plate in the lower cabinet area and one in the upper drawer?

Furthermore, I plan on using HF beads after all the threads I have read. Still, I plan on using this humidor to age cigars and I've read a lot of conflicting information or differing opinions of levels of humidity and what RH beads to use. Up and to this point I have settled on wanting a steady 65% RH throughout the box. Some people in various threads have talked about mixing 65% and 70% beads? I'm a little confused by this I suppose, so insight would be much appreciated. 

Additionally, based on internal dimensions the HF website says I need just under a pound of beads. But in some threads where others bought the Lauderdale End Table many guys on here recommended using 2lbs of beads. What does the additional amount of beads do to positively affect the humidor?

Lastly, I won't have enough boxes or singles to completely fill this big thing up for a little while. Is dead space or open air a big concern? Should I put some empty cigar boxes in there to offset this?

Thanks so much for all your help, and if there are any specifics or areas you feel are important with respect to seasoning, using, storing, or other with respect to a humidor of this size I'd love to hear.

Cheers,

Seth


----------



## Dennis0311 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

I'm no expert but I'm sure the process is the same. It's all about letting it do it's thing without rushing it. As far as the amount of beads it's all about how fast you want the recovery time from opening the humidor. More is better I'm using 3 lbs 65 beafs in my wineador. I think as far as free space goes it's all a matter of maintaining humidity. The humidity might flactuate more since there is more air. 
Congratz on your new purchase. Would love to see what it looks like.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*



Dennis0311 said:


> I'm no expert but I'm sure the process is the same. It's all about letting it do it's thing without rushing it. As far as the amount of beads it's all about how fast you want the recovery time from opening the humidor. More is better I'm using 3 lbs 65 beafs in my wineador. I think as far as free space goes it's all a matter of maintaining humidity. The humidity might flactuate more since there is more air.
> Congratz on your new purchase. Would love to see what it looks like.


It should be here this Friday, and I plan on trying to do an extensive review and overview of the setup process and seasoning process. Thanks for the advice Dennis, I like the idea of having the RH bounce back quicker so it sounds like more beads are the ticket!!

Anyone else?

Cheers,

Seth


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

That humidor will hold 1,000 cigars. I would put a wet sponge on a plate on every shelf and drawer while seasoning.

Regarding the beads, you can have too little, but you can't have too much. Err on the side of too many.

Empty cedar boxes would probably help stability so that the entire 4 cu. ft. of humid air content does not escape every time you open the door.

Good luck, and post pics please!


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*



Indy-hp said:


> That humidor will hold 1,000 cigars. I would put a wet sponge on a plate on every shelf and drawer while seasoning.
> 
> Regarding the beads, you can have too little, but you can't have too much. Err on the side of too many.
> 
> ...


Perfect Indy, thanks. Any advice on whether to use all 65RH beads or split it half 65 half 70?

Pictures should be up and running by Friday night!!

Seth


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*



CoCigarSmoker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So I have been cruising the forum a lot lately and searching for the answers of the universe but I still have a couple questions. I truly hope this wont be redundant, but I've tried the search function and wasn't able to locate some specifics. If there are threads that cover this I apologize in advance!
> 
> ...


See Bold^^
@Herf N Turf


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*



CoCigarSmoker said:


> Perfect Indy, thanks. Any advice on whether to use all 65RH beads or split it half 65 half 70?
> 
> Pictures should be up and running by Friday night!!
> 
> Seth


Pick one type of bead or they will fight each other.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

One concern I have with this box is the seal of the door. Those type doors are next to impossible to get to seal properly. I've not seen one of these up close and personal, but it appears to be held closed with two magnets. As such, I don't see any opportunity for even the thinnest bit of weather stripping and if it's reliant upon the fit of the door to the body and upon the magnets to assure and maintain that closure, you're pretty much guaranteed to leak. Not necessarily a tragedy for reasons I'll explain.

"Solid Wood Construction with Golden Cherry Veneer"

Extremely doubtful statement and I should hope not. You don't want solid blah, blah, in a humidor, particularly a box of that size. What you want are good quality plies, which will be a) more stable and, b) better able to accommodate the movement imposed by climate change. But, I digress.

The advantage you have is the amount of wood surface area throughout the box. We often mistake humidification media, such as beads, Boveda, etc., as owning primary humidification responsibilities. This is far from the truth, in fact, it's fourth and last from the truth. Obviously, we need to look at humidification as having four media:

1) The Air - in virtually all cases, except a new box of cigars, air is what you have in greatest abundance. It's also the main thing we can manipulate. Air is the guard at the gate to the castle of the perfect cigar.

2) The Cigar - assuming we keep our humidors mostly filled, the tobacco inside is the second-most impactful humidification device. Tobacco is far more porous and elastic than wood, so it can absorb and desorb vast amounts of water relatively quickly.

3) The Wood - that Spanish cedar lining is a wonderful thing. It looks terrific, it emits a pleasant aroma and, over long periods, introduces it to the cigar, it's highly porous for a hard wood, so can hold a tremendous amount of water and it sports a native moisture content of ~74%, so it does all this pretty darn close to where we want to store our cigars.

4) Your chosen device - This of course means your beads, Boveda, Credo, Oasis... whatever, which manipulates the condition of the air, in order to regulate the amount of moisture made available to the tobacco and wood.

Think of everything as a SYSTEM; "head bone's connected to thigh bone"... Everything must work in harmony in order to achieve the end goal. What we need to do then is to first address the air, then the wood. We want to get as much water vapor into the air as possible, so it can be delivered to the wood to drink. Inside the wood, the gas is reverted to a liquid, which then collects on the surface of the wood to be returned into gas and then back into liquid inside the cigar, whew...

So much for the theory, now for the practicum.

I see you have a plug inside that cabinet. I also assume that plug likely isn't particularly well sealed and will allow pretty free exchange of gasses between the inside and outside of the box. As such, I have serious reservations as to whether this is the ideal environment to use passive, two-way humidification. Also, due to the size, it's likely you'll need a little circulation in there, in order to both move the available moisture around, but also to overcome the "dry spots" imposed by the door and the plug.

What we have here is a pretty typical cabinet humidor. What you really need to do is to call our friend Ron at Cigar Solutions and get the education of a lifetime on one of the worlds smartest, best quality devices; The Avallo Accumonitor. If I were you and that were my box (which it would be, if I were you), I'd get myself a two tank Accumonitor system, a few Boveda packs, or HFB tubes for the top and enjoy the best possible environment a cigar could ever imagine.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

Herf,

Thank you very much for taking the time to put all that knowledge into a post for me!! I'm definitely worried about the seal but I won't know how it is until the box gets here (should be here today). That being said, I'm not gonna lie, I'm not sure I really have the money for the accumonitor system right now. I haven't gotten ahold of Ron yet, because it says the website is down for maintenance but it seems that those items run about 300$. At the moment a cigar oasis plus is probably the highest dollar wise I could go for active humidification with beads being the least damaging to the pocket book.

However, I want to make sure this is done right, and if this is the only way, then I may just have to save up a bit before getting the big box up and running fully. I suppose the first step in this game will be checking the seals and inspecting the box construction itself. Do you have any recommendations on checking the seal to the drawer, lower cabinet, and power outlet area? I was thinking of trying to do the paper test on the drawers if possible....

Also, could I use a passive system of beads while I'm saving up for an active system. I'd like to start seasoning the box as soon as possible, but wasn't sure at this point if I can accomplish that with HF beads, sponges, etc... or if I need to wait to get an active system.

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

The quickest and easiest seal test is the light test. Put the humidor in a very dark room and place a bright light inside. Look for light escaping at the suspect places.

Then seal any gaps with weatherstripping, outlet gaskets, etc.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

Light and paper are about all you can do. You might want to start looking into weather stripping solutions and see just how small and thin you can find. Softer the foam, the better.

I would stay away from the Oasis in your case.

It's going to take a LOT of sponges to season that, but it will work. Fortunately, you can wipe down all the shelves, drawer, dividers, etc., which will also speed things up. You might also consider that exquisicat silica cat litter. In your case, it might be just the ticket. It appears you'll have a lot of unused space, which is one of the check-off points for using cat litter, since it requires more. I would use a hybrid of two-way media such as beads, and augment with a generous serving of litter. You'll need to "train" the litter to be something it's not designed to be, but if you're patient, it can be made to work well.

Point being, litter is dirt cheap and beads are not. If you're going to save up for an Accumonitor, which I definitely would, you'll save a LOT using cat litter and the beads will definitely help train the litter and keep it culled.

I typically don't monitor threads, so if you want to make sure I see something, be sure and shoot me a mention.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Lauderdale Humi Seasoning ?*

Ok so the humidor came today, and while I'm excited I'm starting to feel a little more...intimidated? I'm definitely not sure how I'm going to rectify the seal on the door as it's pretty much non-existent. Since it was hard for me to find virtually any pictures of the humidor online, here are some pictures from various angles. Also, I could never get a straight answer on how many cigars roughly that top drawer would hold. So, after wiping the drawer out I threw as many sticks in there from my one humidor as possible. I put about a 50/50 split of robustos and some larger Churchill sized cigars in there with a few odds and ends and ended up fitting just under 60. I think depending on size and removing the dividers you maybe could squeeze 75....85...but that's it.













Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, I tried to sugar-coat it a little, but frankly I didn't expect any sort of "seal" at all in that thing. It's just not built, nor intended to be, anything resembling a "sealed system". Perhaps I should have been more straight forward, but the whole reason for the plug, is that is ASSUMES an imperfect (non-existent) seal and the use of ACTIVE humidification. Of course, they're not going to say that in the advert, since people buying on a budget would never consider something that required >$200 in humidification solution. Oh well, live and learn.

If you bought an, "as is, imperfect", it should be understood that that's what and all it is. You get what you get in the box and that's it. You shouldn't have any further claim on additional hardware, or the expectation of your own subjective determination of what, "seal" means. If the door closes at all, they've lived up to their end.

The point is, under the strict conditions of such a sale, you have no recourse. You bought it, you signed off on the risks, you own it. 

All is not lost, however. It's a good box and it can certainly be made to work, but in order to get such a great discount, you have to embrace the strictest of definitions. You have to accommodate the box. The box does NOT have to accommodate you, nor cheaphumidors. Anything otherwise, would not be reasonable.

I still think you can make the thing "workable" with a combination of litter and beads. You'll just need a LOT of them, but that's okay. You still need to save up and get a good active system and in the Accumonitor, I know of none better.

Once you get the wood seasoned, it should hold humidity reasonably well... in places. The closer you get to the door and plug, the weirder things will get. Without substantial circulation, you'll never get it stable. With as leaky as that thing is, simply circulating the air will result in nothing but blowing the moisture you do have in there, out the gaps.

Bottom line: Season it well, get a LOT of cat litter and save intensively for an Accumonitor!


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Herf N Turf said:


> If you bought an, "as is, imperfect", it should be understood that that's what and all it is. You get what you get in the box and that's it. You shouldn't have any further claim on additional hardware, or the expectation of your own subjective determination of what, "seal" means. If the door closes at all, they've lived up to their end.
> 
> The point is, under the strict conditions of such a sale, you have no recourse. You bought it, you signed off on the risks, you own it.


Just to clarify the air, I called and spoke to a sales associate well before purchasing the humidor with reference to what exactly the policy and procedures were on the "imperfect models". We spoke extensively on what "imperfect" meant to them as a company, what it covered, what it did not cover, warrantee, returns, etc....

I would never hold a business liable for something they clearly stated they weren't liable for. That being said, they guarantee the seal of ALL humidors including "imperfect" models. The imperfect applies to cosmetic, scratches, dents, dings....etc. As far as the hardware goes, I was told it was complete with all parts which is why I sent the email just to check up. However, I did not intend for this thread to come off as anything but uplifting and appreciative of cheaphumidors.com. They have been fantastic thus far.

Anywho, I have been trying to find more information on the accumonitor system. When I try and go to cigarsolutions.com it says the website is temporarily down. Is there another way to contact Ron to speak with him about my humidification needs? I'm very interested in the system you recommended I just may not be able to do it in the short term.

With regard to starting off with what I have. Assuming I can get weather stripping around the rear plug hole and the drawers, do you feel that two lbs. of beads placed evening throughout the entire humidor will provide "somewhat" of a level environment? The one positive that I think will help me maintain a seal on the main cabinet door is the lock. I would "think" I could get some good weather stripping and then just push a little bit and use the lock to keep the door shut verses the smaller magnets? If I'm wrong please let me know.

Also, with respect to the "leaky" areas being those closest to the doors and the plug hole. If I kept the boxes I do have away from those areas as much is practical would that help in my dead air pockets until I can get the accumonitor? My fear is that I will damage my cigars by putting them in this humidor which I don't want to happen. I'm not in any rush, and assumed it would take the better part of 3+ weeks to season this humidor, my only goal is to make sure I do things correctly.

And again, I really hope nothing in this post or the above post came across as obtuse or pointed towards anyone. If it did that was not my intent nor my feelings.

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice humidor! You've got a little work to do to get it to seal, but no biggie. Go buy some weather stripping and aquarium grade silicone sealant and get to work!

I suggest that you also check out the active humidification at aristocrat humidors. Bob's set and forget system is the best there is, but a Cigar Oasis Plus will work if you don't have the budget. The Plus runs the fan faster to help circulate the humidity in a bigger humidor like yours.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Indy-hp said:


> Nice humidor! You've got a little work to do to get it to seal, but no biggie. Go buy some weather stripping and aquarium grade silicone sealant and get to work!
> 
> I suggest that you also check out the active humidification at aristocrat humidors. Bob's set and forget system is the best there is, but a Cigar Oasis Plus will work if you don't have the budget. The Plus runs the fan faster to help circulate the humidity in a bigger humidor like yours.


Stripping for around cabinet door and drawer and silicon for around the plug hole? I've been running through past threads on PUFF, but are you aware of any good DIY threads or walk throughs for stripping/sealing humidors? I'm not the handiest craftiest guy on the block haha.

Thanks Indy.

Seth


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> However, I did not intend for this thread to come off as anything but uplifting and appreciative of cheaphumidors.com. They have been fantastic thus far.


That may not have been your intention, but that's how i interpreted it. A better course pf actipn would have been to wait until you heard back from Kayla before posting your disappointment with your purchase. Kayla and @CheapHumidors are top notch and there is no way they are not going to help you out.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

My apologies to anyone that took it that way.

Seth


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, thanks for bringing me in on this David, I appreciate the heads up.

Seth, the imperfects are still guaranteed to hold humidity, if it isn't, send me your order number and I will arrange return shipping for a refund.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hey, thanks for bringing me in on this David, I appreciate the heads up.
> 
> Seth, the imperfects are still guaranteed to hold humidity, if it isn't, send me your order number and I will arrange return shipping for a refund.


I sent an email the other night to the "contact us" section of cheaphumidors.com. I'm not concerned with a return or anything, just need help figuring out how to get it to seal and hold RH.

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

For the plug, I wouldn't go too nutty. I think what I'd do would just be a layer of blue tape, with some water repellent, maybe electrical tape over that. You're not going to need it plugged up for that long, just until you get and Accumonitor in there. After that, none of the leaks will really matter much.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Worked on Humidor a bit tonight. I bought a bunch of weather stripping for the lower cabinet drawer and the upper drawer. Found an "outlet gasket" and rigged that for the rear plug. It isn't perfect, but it's probably the best I'll be able to do for now. I'm hoping it won't be bleeding off too much RH. After I got the stripping installed I wiped down the shelves and dividers with distilled water and placed 2 spunges on saucers in the upper drawer and three sponges on saucers in the lower area. Got it all closed up and threw a hygro up top and another one down below. I'll try and check it tomorrow when I wake up and see where things are. Hoping I'll be able to get this thing to hold RH thanks to all of you guy's help. 
@CheapHumidors I don't have PM privileges yet but I did send you an email a few days ago.

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Also, @Herf N Turf I know it's not an exact science, but how long do you think that I should leave it without checking the hygros? Also, I ordered 2lbs of 65% heartfelt beads, when do you think I should add those into the humidor during the seasoning process? Lastly, what would you expect the progression of the humidity to be over the course of this process, hoping of course that I got a "reasonable" seal on the box and outlet?

Sorry to bother you for all these questions but I appreciate your help.

Seth


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

[USER=16135 said:


> @CheapHumidors[/USER] I don't have PM privileges yet but I did send you an email a few days ago.
> 
> I sent a reply yesterday through the ticket system. Did you get it?


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

CheapHumidors said:


> [USER=16135 said:
> 
> 
> > @CheapHumidors[/USER] I don't have PM privileges yet but I did send you an email a few days ago.
> ...


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

So, after 24hrs. of being sealed up with the sponges I checked the humidor tonight and got a top drawer reading of 74% and a bottom drawer reading of 72%. I'm hoping I'm heading in the right direction but any insight would always be appreciated. Also picked up some hardware to get the shelves installed tonight as well. Tried to make it quick, but I imagine I had the door open for maybe 5-8 minutes, hope that doesn't mess things up.

Top drawer:




Bottom drawer:





As always, any advice or input would be great.

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I know it's hard, but soak the sponges and leave it closed for 7-10 days and it will season much faster. 

Every time you open it, the inside air exchanges with the room air and the RH will drop to room RH.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Indy-hp said:


> I know it's hard, but soak the sponges and leave it closed for 7-10 days and it will season much faster.
> 
> Every time you open it, the inside air exchanges with the room air and the RH will drop to room RH.


I'll leave it closed, I thought I was supposed to check it every 24 hrs. or so. I'll give it til the end of the week and check it again.

Thanks for the heads up,

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> Also, @Herf N Turf I know it's not an exact science, but how long do you think that I should leave it without checking the hygros? Also, I ordered 2lbs of 65% heartfelt beads, when do you think I should add those into the humidor during the seasoning process? Lastly, what would you expect the progression of the humidity to be over the course of this process, hoping of course that I got a "reasonable" seal on the box and outlet?
> 
> Sorry to bother you for all these questions but I appreciate your help.
> 
> Seth


When you get up near 80%, for at least 24 hours, put about a pound of beads in there, but uncharged. They will passively charge themselves by sucking excess moisture. Come to think of it, with a box that size, I'd let it go at least 48 hours.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Herf N Turf said:


> When you get up near 80%, for at least 24 hours, put about a pound of beads in there, but uncharged. They will passively charge themselves by sucking excess moisture. Come to think of it, with a box that size, I'd let it go at least 48 hours.


 @Herf N Turf Just checked it on Day 5. Top was holding at 84% and bottom was holding at 81%. Beads won't be here until this Tuesday. Would it be okay to leave it be until Tuesday or should I take some sponges out?

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Leave one sponge. Don't moisten it anymore.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Herf N Turf said:


> Leave one sponge. Don't moisten it anymore.


Copy that, done and done. Ps-patience sucks lol...

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> Copy that, done and done. Ps-patience sucks lol...
> 
> Seth


Every single Puffer here has gone through EXACTLY this. You don't get better company than that!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Great thread, very informative. Glad Kayla was tagged, she and cheaphumidors.com are top notch, and will always do what needs to be done to make things right for the customer.

That is a very nice humidor Seth, congrats on the purchase, and thankfully it seems you are headed in the right direction with the seasoning process.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok @Herf N Turf As of last night humidity was holding at 77%. Added one pound of 65% heartfelt beads dry and today 24 hrs later I'm sitting at 74% RH. Would you recommend adding the second LB of beads dry or just continue to let the beads that are in there absorb the RH for now?

I finally feel like we are getting closer and closer lol.

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd start introducing cigars


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'd start introducing cigars


Sweet!! Got home tonight and the bottom of the humi was reading 72%. Added a full top shelf worth of cigars and threw a few small sampler boxes of cigars in the bottom. Also threw in a coffin worth of beads up top and threw the remainder of the next pound down below. That makes for about 1.75-1.85 lbs. down low (dry), and about .15-.25 lbs up top (dry).

Should I check an RH reading in 24 hrs or wait a couple days?

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Back in the truck.......unload the payload of cigars......nice


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

penna stogey said:


> Back in the truck.......unload the payload of cigars......nice


I'm not sure I have a payload, but I'm trying my best to fill it up. Time to start buying boxes of all my favorites that I didn't have room to house before!!!

Seth


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd probably give a quick peep once a day.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I think I finally have it leveling out. All sponges were gone as of the 22nd. A total of 2lbs of beads are in the humi and I wetted them just a bit per the websites directions. The top shelf of the humidor is full of cigars now and is holding steady at 65%. The bottom cabinet isn't near as full and true to @Herf N Turf 's statement, it seems I have a couple flat spots. Middle shelf is reading 64% and bottom shelf is readying 62%. This could also be the xikar hygrometers being off +/- a few degrees too. I will try and report back here and there to see where things go in the weeks to come. I'll also try and get with the mods to trim up the original posts in the thread so I can do a full review from start to finish on the humidor itself. Thanks again to everyone who has been a part of this thread and given me advice, without you guys and @CheapHumidors I wouldn't have had a hope or a prayer.

Here is a picture of the top shelf...I'll get more pictures as I load up the bottom with more boxes. Also, added a new Caliber IV to the mix, so far it seems to be a top notch hygrometer!!



Cheers,

Seth


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

Your top shelf looks good Seth. Glad everything worked out for you. Enjoy, and thanks all for the input, it was informative.


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

It looks amazing. Being as impatient as I am I don't think I would have been able to do everything you did. But who knows, maybe one day I'll buy a humidor like yours and I will already know all the process of setting it up. Fantastic everyone is so helpful here, that's why I love this place. Hopefully it has been working out for you so far.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

That imperfect humidor looks pretty great from here!


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

MDSPHOTO said:


> That imperfect humidor looks pretty great from here!


It is definitely in great shape. The only concern was the seal. I'll try to do a complete write up in a few weeks but in a nut shell there were some very minor scratches, a bent cedar shelf near the corner and missing hardware. Aside from that cosmetically it is spotless. You WILL need between 1/8 and 1/4 inch weather stripping all around to get a seal though. Aside from that it's ready for boxes.

Cheers,

Seth


----------

